# What is your favorite ANGRY song?



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)

.... anything goes.... I've listed mine in the survey....


----------



## Laughing-gas (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## DarkFury (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)

Laughing-gas said:


>



for some reason, I had no sound on this.....


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)

guess I need to reboot, not hearing sound on any of them


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Laughing-gas said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Turn it on, that may help....


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> guess I need to reboot, not hearing sound on any of them


You need a reboot? ...need some help?


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Laughing-gas said:
> ...



all my sounds are on and up!  no clue!


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)

This is such a great song -  PINK FLOYD:  ONE OF MY TURNS

*PINK FLOYD LYRICS*
"One Of My Turns"

Day after day, love turns grey
Like the skin of a dying man
Night after night, we pretend it's all right
But I have grown older and
You have grown colder and
Nothing is very much fun any more.

And I can feel one of my turns coming on.
I feel cold as razor blade
Tight as a tourniquet
Dry as a funeral drum.....

Run to the bedroom, in the suitcase on the left
You'll find my favourite axe
Don't look so frightened
This is just a passing phase
Just one of my bad days

Would you like to watch T. V.?
Or get between the sheets?
Or contemplate the silent freeway?
Would you like something to eat?
Would you like to learn to fly?
Would you like to see me try?
Would you like to call the cops?
Do you think it's time I stopped?

Why are you running away?


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


*Click on the youtube section of the video, could be the sites sound system.*


----------



## konradv (Jul 29, 2016)

Not really into anger, but this is one of the first that came to mind.  Angry AND fun!


Blondie- Rip Her To Shreds


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Never had this problem before, but, I have been playing a lot of music this morning....


----------



## Laughing-gas (Jul 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


There's a lot of music out there.....

I grew up with a lot of classical, so I feel pretty rounded when it comes to music.

When you asked for ANGRY, I felt that it fit the bill.


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


...need a hug?


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



not thanks, it's not that upsetting LOL!


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



I knew that was coming (don't say it!) ... you don't want me to take you to the wood shed in the FZ do you?????


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Yes I do! The woodshed sounds fantastic! Just you and I.... Uhummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


*Do we get pics?*


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 29, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Uhm....no.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 29, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


*Pics of Bonzi's bare bottom could be thread worthy.*


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 29, 2016)

Nobody beats Eric Burdon & The Animals:


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)

hmmmm dangerous tools!


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



please ... dream on!!!!!


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> hmmmm dangerous tools!


I see only one danger but she is not a tool.....


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 29, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Fucking Fury.....


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)

My only desire
is to take a hatchet to your skull
grey matter matters.....


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2016)

None of the above.


----------



## Cross (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



If you like saggy butts!    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



I'll bet defcon4 has seen him some Bonzo butt!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 29, 2016)

konradv said:


> Not really into anger, but this is one of the first that came to mind.  Angry AND fun!
> 
> 
> Blondie- Rip Her To Shreds



She really SOUNDS angry on "Shakedown."


----------



## Tehon (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2016)

Linkin Park.  They were okay when they first came out.  They are way too whiny/emo.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 1, 2016)

I used to listen to a lot of heavy stuff

Disturbed
Five Finger Death Punch
Corrosion of Conformity

etc

I find I just don't enjoy it so much anymore

Must be getting old


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> I used to listen to a lot of heavy stuff
> 
> Disturbed



I have to be in the mood for it.  I just listened to a song by Disturbed......
I can go from one day listening to  Christopher Cross, Neil Diamond etc. to this stuff.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 1, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I used to listen to a lot of heavy stuff
> ...


I still have tons of that kind of stuff in my music library

I'm thinking about archiving it so it doesn't keep popping up as much


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



What do you like now?  Do you have an Ipod, Pandora? what's your music library?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 1, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I used Ipods for a long time but when they stopped making the old 160 gig Classic I dumped Apple altogether

Now I use Media Monkey for my PC and phone.  For in home Listening I have the Sonos System of wireless speakers

I'm obsessed with the Blues right now.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 1, 2016)

Killing in the Name -- RATM


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)

"Why did you let me run, when you knew I'd fall through the gaping hole where your heart should be"


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)

They don't have to be loud to be angry......


----------



## Kristian (Aug 2, 2016)

Spieluhr. 


Satans call.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)

_https://www._*you*_tube.com/watch?v=j13oJajXx0M_


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## dblack (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## dblack (Jan 19, 2017)

dblack said:


>


 
Not sure it was obvious, but this is a song about 9/11.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 19, 2017)

Another one I l really like is "The Pusher" by Steppenwolf:


----------



## konradv (Jan 19, 2017)

Bob Dylan- Positively 4th Street


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 20, 2017)

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Coyote (Jan 20, 2017)

So many good angry songs....

Adele - Rolling in the Deep


_There's a fire starting in my heart_
_Reaching a fever pitch, and it's bringing me out the dark_
_Finally, I can see you crystal clear_
_Go ahead and sell me out, and I'll lay your ship bare_
_See how I'll leave with every piece of you_
_Don't underestimate the things that I will do_
_There's a fire starting in my heart_
_Reaching a fever pitch, and it's bringing me out the dark_


----------



## Coyote (Jan 20, 2017)

Christine Lavine...A musical apology


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 10, 2017)

Meat Loaf...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 10, 2017)

The guitar solo on "Packard Goose"


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2017)

This is my favorite...



Why do you look at me when you hate me?
Why should I look at you when you make me hate you too?
I sense a smell of retribution in the air
I don't even understand why the fuck you even care
And I don't need your jealousy yeah
Why drag me down in your misery

And when you stare you don't think I feel it
But I'm gonna deal it back to you in spades
When I'm havin' fun ya know I can't conceal it
'cause I know you'd never cut in my game, oh no
And when you're talkin' about a vasectomy, yeah
I'll be writin' down your obituary...history!

You got your bitches with the silicone injections
Crystal meth and yeast infections
Bleached blond hair, collagen lip projections
Who are you to criticize my intentions?
Got your subtle manipulative devices
Just like you I got my vices
I got a thought that would be nice
I'd like to crush your head tight in my vice...pain!!

And that goes for all of you punks in the press
That want to start shit by printin' lies instead of the things we said
That means you andy secher at hit parader, circus magazine
Mick wall at kerrang, bob guccione jr. at spin
What you pissed off 'cause your dad gets more pussy than you?
Fuck you! suck my fuckin' dick!

You be rippin' off the fuckin' kids
While they be payin' their hard earned money to read about the bands they want to know about
Printin' lies, startin' controversy
You want to antagonize me? antagonize me motherfucker!
Get in the ring motherfucker! and I'll kick your bitchy little ass! punk!!


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 12, 2017)

Mixed Emotions


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2017)

But when I really wanna throw down....


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2017)

And there's always this one...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> And there's always this one...



I never liked that song.  I always thought it was kind of stupid.  Is he threatening a mother in that song or something?  What a tough guy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2017)

This is good for when you're walking into the ring...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

Rage Against the Machine - angriest band/angriest songs.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I never liked that song.  I always thought it was kind of stupid.  Is he threatening a mother in that song or something?  What a tough guy.


I always thought is was comical myself.  Especially when you consider the guy is about 4 feet tall.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I never liked that song.  I always thought it was kind of stupid.  Is he threatening a mother in that song or something?  What a tough guy.
> ...



He was better when he was with the Misfits.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> He was better when he was with the Misfits.


Have you ever heard of the Mugwumps?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > He was better when he was with the Misfits.
> ...



No, I don't think so anyways.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't hear much pop music but heard this one a while back and looked it up. This gal kicks my butt everytime I hear it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> No, I don't think so anyways.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > He was better when he was with the Misfits.
> ...



Lol.  I just googled them.  They were pretty good.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

Godsmack has some angry songs too.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Lol.  I just googled them.  They were pretty good.


They were pre-Momma's and Poppa's.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


>


Have you ever seen _*"The Quiet Man"?*_


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>



This one is pretty gross (but kind of funny) and not safe for work.  So be warned.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>



"Poor Lars. This month he was planning on installing a gold plated shark tank bar next to his pool, but because of internet downloading, he'll now have to wait months before he can afford it."


"Poor Britney Spears.  She was going to buy a new Gulf Stream V, but because of internet downloading, she now has to settle for a Gulf Stream IV."


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

A lot of Metallica's old stuff could be considered pretty angry.  


"Damage, Inc."

Dealing out the agony within
Charging hard and no one's gonna give in
Living on your knees, conformity
Or dying on your feet for honesty
Inbred, our bodies work as one
Bloody, but never cry submission
Following our instinct not a trend
Go against the grain until the end

Blood will follow blood
Dying time is here
Damage Incorporated

Slamming through, don't fuck with razorback
Stepping out? You'll feel our hell on your back
Blood follows blood and we make sure
Life ain't for you and we're the cure
Honesty is my only excuse
Try to rob us of it, but it's no use
Steamroller action crushing all
Victim is your name and you shall fall

Blood will follow blood
Dying time is here
Damage Incorporated

We chew and spit you out
We laugh, you scream and shout
All flee, with fear you run
You'll know just where we come from

Damage Incorporated

Damage jackals ripping right through you
Sight and smell of this, it gets me goin'
Know just how to get just what we want
Tear it from your soul in nightly hunt
Fuck it all and fucking no regrets
Never happy ending on these dark sets
All's fair for Damage Inc. you see
Step a little closer if you please

Blood will follow blood
Dying time is here
Damage Incorporated


----------



## rdean (Feb 12, 2017)

Drowning, beheading, firing squad, truly the most angry song.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

rdean said:


> Drowning, beheading, firing squad, truly the most angry song.



Perhaps, but the music itself just doesn't invoke "anger" if you know what I mean.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> A lot of Metallica's old stuff could be considered pretty angry.
> 
> 
> "Damage, Inc."
> ...



Such an awesome tune.  I love the intro.


----------



## rdean (Feb 12, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Drowning, beheading, firing squad, truly the most angry song.
> ...


Maybe this one has a little more anger:


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 12, 2017)

*Hey Flacaltenn*


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 13, 2017)

rdean said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


You people are weird.

Here's something if you're angry enough for a gang fight...


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2017)

Won't Get Fooled Again.
Lord, Mr. Ford (I LOVE sarcasm)


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 15, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Won't Get Fooled Again.
> Lord, Mr. Ford (I LOVE sarcasm)


Shut up!.................wait, do I know you?


----------



## westwall (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## peabody (Feb 15, 2017)

Right over here


----------

